
‘We’re disrupting IKEA’: Hootsuite CEO launches $25 stand-up desk - kenrose
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/small-business/startups/were-disrupting-ikea-canadian-entrepreneur-launches-25-stand-up-desk/article28155871/?service=mobile
======
mladenkovacevic
Are there any medical studies to show and measure the value of a standing
desk? I realize that sitting for 10 hours a day is disastrous to a person's
health, but how much benefit does a standing desk provide when compared to
getting up and talking a walk every hour or so?

Also are there any unintended consequences of standing all day as opposed to
sitting all day (varicose veins?)

------
toddh
Is it adjustable? Is so, how adjustable? That's a key feature of the standup
desk and IKEA nails it.

